
I downloaded America’s first coronavirus exposure app. You should too - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/08/17/coronavirus-exposure-notification-app/
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/MtIxe](http://archive.is/MtIxe)

